# Dry and cracking dew claws



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is there anything I can do about cracked, peeling and dry dew claws? Am I supposed to trim them? TIA!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

following. Mine are doing it also. I bought some hoof stuff I been putting on their hooves when I trim them and on their dew claws. Haven't seen any results yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are really grown out yes, you can trim them down a bit and take off all the dry and cracked stuff. Cut a little at a time, you don't want it to bleed and go too deep.

Normal cracking and dryness happens if they haven't been trimmed for a long period of time. It is normal.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

